# MCM Magazine Lowrider Gallery



## mannyclub (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey all! 
I wanted to start this thread for model pictures only, no replies etc. All pictures posted here are for permision to use in the magazine in the lowrider section. Be sure to check out the magazine for your model! This is for just pictures, no replies needed on modelers pictures
Please add your full name and location.

How-tos for the mag? [email protected]
Tips: [email protected]
Other [email protected]

Web site:
http://www.freewebs.com/mcmmag/

Free on-line issues:
http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc..._mc_newsletter/

Thanks!
Manny
MCM Magazine


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

carlos loera moore oklahoma 73160


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Chris Lewis, Independence Missouri
1965 Chevelle Wagon

















1967 Impala


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Zack Felix Las Vegas NV
1966 Chevelle wagon


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

Jose Rivera Northhollywood CA
1978 monte carlo


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Ryan Happe-Indiana










Sabrina Reef-Indiana










Ryan










Ryan


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Shawn Brinker - Indiana

























































Shelby Brinker , age 5


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

T-jay Johnson -Calgary, Alberta Canada

86 Monte LS 







Toyota hilux


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

T-jay Johnson - Calgary, Alberta Canada

Goat Hauler


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

David Irwin !

Kansas City , MO 


M.C.B.A. member 


96 impala all hand painted ! 



















62 impala 2dr wagon !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

David Irwin 

69 impala 












































The LayitLow Monte LS Winner


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

David irwin 

Monte Ls 











































77 Monte


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EDDIE ALMARAZ
M.C.B.A
PHOENIX, AZ


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

David Irwin 


Not lowriders but maybe some day you put in a MINITRUCK Section !

92 toyota 

































83 Nissan


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

chris hanna capecanaveral fl


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I forgot about this one 

Zack Felix

Las Vegas NV

1965 impala (Sour Apple)










i'll post new pics of it once i repaint the hood in a few days i added new rims and put a lil more detail into it


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

Jose Rivera
M.C.B.A
1987 buick regal
Northhollywood CA

















1963 impala









































caprice


----------



## mannyclub (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks biggc for that note!!! Please no replies on pictures etc. 

Thanks everyone so far who has submited there pics for the magazine!! Keep an eye out for your rides in there! Keep them coming too!

If you have how-to's or scratchbuilt stuff you want to show in the mag feel free to post the pic(s) with a small write up on it also for the lowrider column. 

At this time we dont have a deticated writer for the column. 

Any other information on the magazine is on the web site. Link posted on the first page.
Thanks again everyone! 

Manny
Modelers Choice Model Magazine


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Zack Felix 

las Vegas NV

1965 impala (sour Apple)


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CHRIS - SAN DIEGO CA


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Chad Moore
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Aaron Garcia , Santa Fe,NM


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

"PIGEON"

CHICAGO, IL


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.nice cars fellas.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 11 2006, 08:53 AM~6546452
> *
> Ryan
> 
> ...


that ones mine now


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Travis Dillman Indiana
63 impala

















65 impala

















61 ht and dt

















caddy


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Renato Silva
Rahway, NJ


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

rolando romero AUSTIN,TEXAS
caddy








67 impala








300 c


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

couple new ones - chris capecanaveral fl


















































here is a thread that is kind of a how to on my paint
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=292460&hl=


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Shannon Sult, Fort Wayne, Indiana!!


----------

